# Pistol Shot Recorded at 73,000 Frames Per Second



## Alex (16/8/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (16/8/15)

I took a slow mo of a coil @240 fps once and the vapor was shooting off the coil in little circles. Pretty sick


----------

